# Arbeitsspeicher Problem



## huwi (22. Juli 2007)

HI Leute.

Hab folgendes Problem:
Habe folgenden Arbeitsspeicher drin:
- 1024 MB DDR 400Mhz
-   128 MB DDR 266Mhz

Jetzt hat mir ein Kollege gesagt ich soll den kleinen besser rausnehmen, weil dieser den großen ausbremsen würde.

Nun das Problem:
Nach dem entfernen des 128 MB Sticks stürtzt der PC schon beim booten ab. Ich sehe garkein Windows ladebildschirm.
Manchmal kommt eine Meldung
Try to network boot first, the other devices.
Drücke ich dann Enter kommt dadrauf eine Fehlermeldung mit missmatch. 
Versuche ich ins Bios zu kommen kommt ein seltsamer bildschirm, der in ganz viele quadrate eingeteilt ist, wo in jedem ein anderes symbol ist.
Nur einmal hat der PC es geschafft zu booten. 
Dann kam in widows die meldung regestrierungs sicherheitskopie wurde genutzt und fehler wurden erfolgreich behoben....Dann ging der PC plötzlich aus und ließ sich erst nach dem Ausstecken des Netzteils neustarten.

Stecke ich nun den alten Arbeitsspeicher wieder hinzu funkt alles sofort wieder fehlerfrei! 

Meins Mainboard ist das MSI K8T-Neo V  und der Arbeitsspeicher wird unterstützt....

was nun .............. NEED HELP!


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo!





huwi hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt hat mir ein Kollege gesagt ich soll den kleinen besser rausnehmen, weil dieser den großen ausbremsen würde.


Prinzipiell hat er recht, denn der FSB orientiert sich an dem langsameren Speicher.
Das heisst dass nicht nur Dein grosser Speicher mit 266Mhz läuft, sondern auch die CPU.
Im schlimmsten Fall bremst der kleine Speicher also das gesamte System aus.

Hast Du mal ausprobiert was passiert wenn Du den grossen Speicher in eine andere Bank steckst?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## huwi (23. Juli 2007)

ja hab ich schon versucht....

Leider das gleiche Problem......

hab sowas noch nie gehabt


----------



## berndf78 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Hatte das selbe Problem mit einem alten Rechner!

Probier mal folgendes:

Nur den 1024MB Speicher drin lassen, Rechner vom Strom trennen, Motherbordbatterie rausnehmen (ca. 20min.)--> dadurch löschst du die Bioseinstellungen, Batterie wieder rein, Rechner starten, ins Bios gehen und schaun ob er alles Richtig erkannt hat!

Dann Windows starten!

So hat's bei mir Funktioniert, war allerdings bei einem alten Celeron mit 133Mhz FSB!

Viel Glück

mfg Bernd


----------



## huwi (24. Juli 2007)

lol....aber ok...

versuche ich heute abend mal.....nen versuch ist es ja mal wert^^


----------



## huwi (24. Juli 2007)

So habe ich nun gemacht...

und sensationell: Mein Rechner macht keine Probleme (bisher  )

Also nochmals Danke an euch beiden, das ihr mir geholfen habt 
^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ 


MFG

HUWI


----------

